# Looking for a Refiner for boards Med/Tele ,Flatbacks, ics, cut fingers in Bulk Quantity



## INDUSTRIAL PROVIDER (Sep 29, 2016)

I currently process large amounts of E scrap and I am looking for a Refinery Process, I process small amounts of E scrap personally but only what I have time for currently. My company is generating around 8 to 1500 lbs of electronic waste on a monthly basis. I am looking for serious inquires , feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

1500 lbs/month of average green board is still quite small. For bulk quantities and best payouts you will need a 40K lb lot month in, month out.


----------



## INDUSTRIAL PROVIDER (Sep 29, 2016)

Not just regular Green Boards , Telecoms, ceramics ecttt... Just a 5 ton load of low /Mid grade =43k and I'm almost generating a ton a month as it is. Almost 90k a year E scrapping sounds fine to me  I just want to find the right outsource, and i yet have not found one. I am looking into refinement for my higher grade items and I just figured I'd post on this website. If I de-populated every board I had every month I could easily generate 80 to 100 lbs a month on just ic chips. That doesn't include mllcs , flatpacks , BGA, and other mounted devices ect... and that's with one man with an Air hammer. My boss owns a projector refurbishment company so we are producing alot of high grade material, and it's all scrap regardless but I want to get paid for my hard work , just as the other guy should.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 30, 2016)

Let me know where you are in the US- I have someone I can put you in touch with very easily.


----------



## markk (Oct 21, 2016)

are you willing to sell fingers in decent quantity like maybe 5 or 10 Lb lots? 
too expensive to ship switches and the like but silver contacts would be good .

If so what would you want for them ?

Im just a guy sitting around house for a while with no job so plenty of time . I used to extract gold from pc boards when I had a source for lots of them.


----------

